# New Photography website



## photodecora (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi,

We have recently opened a new photogallery website, called Photodecora. We have 5 different cathegories (landscapes, Paris, monuments, detail and structures) with good quality images in a flash page.

http://photodecora.freehostia.com

Please take a look and fell free to say your opinion.


----------

